# Heavenly Holiday turns into Hell with Plane Journey to Forget



## Lucyloop

Embarrassed as hell about this but need Advice.  

Recently been on a wonderful weeks holiday with a big group of friends, a boy Daniel i have had a massive crush on for months was there and over the week we flirted like crazy and the last night we were all in a Beach Party and I seen him looking at me in my bikini and ready to tell him how i felt but unfortunately our friends inadvertently seperated us to get together for a dance.

Next morning as we were leaving i found myself covered in a few large insect bites and felt a bit unwell. On the coach to the airport everyone was laughing and in good spirits but i started to feel more unwell. At the Airport i started to feel feverish so went to the toilet to swill myself with cold water and felt a lot better glad really as it was a 4 hour flight.

As we got on the flight i began to feel sick again, Daniel asked was i alright, i smiled and said yes and sat down and got ready for take off. After half an hour i started to feel dizzy and faint and was shaky and sweaty(my hands and head was dripping with sweat), Daniel asked was i ok again and i smiled, then minutes later there was turbulence and people were panicking, next thing my arms and legs were shaking like i was terrified, i started sweating and started seeing spots and just heard a loud horrible farting noise and blacked out. 

I woke up with Daniel and Airplane staff telling me i blacked out and asking was I okay. I felt fine and said i was fine staff went away but then felt wet and there was this weird smell of Gone off Bad Eggs and Horsepoo and i felt this weird sticky wet and warm feeling and thought no surely I havent! 

I was wearing a white mini skirt as well so I went into total shock but was still in denial and i turned over and seen a big brown patch on the back of my skirt, Daniel looked at me in disgust and awkwardly turned away and the old lady next to him put her hand on her nose infront of us some young kid said, 'Mum i can smell poo' 

i just went into total shock for a few minutes wondering how I would get away with this then panic mode kicked in and I was shaking like a scared dog but then realised i had a cardigan on so i would wrap that around me getting off the plane and no one would notice(if anyone commented at worse I would have just said id farted) and just leg to the nearest toilet in the airport to get cleaned up and no one else especially in our group would notice. 

About 10 minutes later one of the girls in our group who is quite loud roared, 'Who has let polly out of jail it fucking stinks on here' and started blaming the lads in our group who were denying it and my anxiety was through the roof. Daniel couldnt even look at me and within about 15-20 minutes our group were complaining with the smell and people in front of us kept calling staff over the smell and I just felt extremely uncomfortable and all i could think about was getting off the plane and getting to a toilet to get cleaned up and changed.

 As another 5 minutes passed a loud middle aged woman said, 'Who has Shit it stinks on here' and staff started looking around i thought i was going to have a heart attack so a female staff member came over i explained i had an accident when i passed out and she was nice and said it happens and asked if i needed assistance now, i said quietly i didnt want my friends to know and she said if i wait until the end of the flight i could get a wheelchair off the plane. 

Literally wanted the plane to crash was paranoid over the pong because there were comments off other passengers by the minutes then about 15 minutes later a little girl broke into tears crying about the smell and her mum was quite angry with staff and Daniel next to me wouldnt even look at me and was discreetly holding his nose, I was mortified thinking do I really smell that bad??!!??. 

As about about an hour passed the little boy infront of us vomited saying he couldnt take it anymore while his mum was quite aggressive with staff asking what they are going to do because a tramp is making her boy ill, i was shaking like a leaf and if everything never fell out of me earlier it probably would of at that moment. 

Again minutes later another woman asked 'Who keeps farting' and the loud girl in our group roared 'THATS NOT A FART LOVE SOMEONE HAS SHIT THEMSELVES' i was counting down the minutes until i could leave the plane with the longest 3 hours of my life ahead...for another hour there were just constant complaints over the smell and when i overheard a couple of my friends say 'I think thats Lucy' my heart sank. 

As the 4 hours passed and we landed the old lady in our aisle couldnt wait to get away and Daniel couldnt even look at me. As everyone got off even all of our group awkwardly ignored me and the staff came with the chair, as i stood up i noticed the seat was soiled and my skirt was caked in excrement it was lucky i was wearing tights otherwise it would have been everywhere i looked at Daniel and he was just looking the opposite way just awkwardly holding his breath even as lovely as the staff were they were trying to keep a brave face as even at this point the smell was making me ill. 

I took about 20 of the longest steps ever to the wheelchair and got taken away to get cleaned up. As i got sorted out i left the changing area to get on the mini bus with our group and there were just awkward faces and smiles from our group and the driver asked was i feeling better...they all knew what happened. 

On the hour ride home no one spoke a word and i could still smell poo i just looked out of the window but felt all eyes on me. As one by one people got dropped off me and 4 of the girls got dropped off at her house so 3 of us could get a cab, i went to her toilet to check was i okay and heared them all giggling downstairs, i just went into the hall, got my bags and left without telling anyone and went home for a bath and a cry. 

All my friends know, my crush has been put off me completely and im scared of it getting out to other people and have heard off no one for over a week and cant face anyone or even go back to work as 2 of our group i work with, what do i do?


----------



## Doc

So you have been back for a week and have not gone back to work?


----------



## m1west

Lucyloop said:


> Embarrassed as hell about this but need Advice.
> 
> Recently been on a wonderful weeks holiday with a big group of friends, a boy Daniel i have had a massive crush on for months was there and over the week we flirted like crazy and the last night we were all in a Beach Party and I seen him looking at me in my bikini and ready to tell him how i felt but unfortunately our friends inadvertently seperated us to get together for a dance.
> 
> Next morning as we were leaving i found myself covered in a few large insect bites and felt a bit unwell. On the coach to the airport everyone was laughing and in good spirits but i started to feel more unwell. At the Airport i started to feel feverish so went to the toilet to swill myself with cold water and felt a lot better glad really as it was a 4 hour flight.
> 
> As we got on the flight i began to feel sick again, Daniel asked was i alright, i smiled and said yes and sat down and got ready for take off. After half an hour i started to feel dizzy and faint and was shaky and sweaty(my hands and head was dripping with sweat), Daniel asked was i ok again and i smiled, then minutes later there was turbulence and people were panicking, next thing my arms and legs were shaking like i was terrified, i started sweating and started seeing spots and just heard a loud horrible farting noise and blacked out. I woke up with Daniel and Airplane staff telling me i blacked out and asking was I okay. I felt fine and said i was fine staff went away but then felt wet and there was this weird smell of Gone off Bad Eggs and Horsepoo and i felt this weird sticky wet and warm feeling and thought no surely I havent! I was wearing a white mini skirt as well so I went into total shock but was still in denial and i turned over and seen a big brown patch on the back of my skirt, Daniel looked at me in disgust and awkwardly turned away and the old lady next to him put her hand on her nose infront of us some young kid said, 'Mum i can smell poo' i just went into total shock for a few minutes wondering how I would get away with this then panic mode kicked in and I was shaking like a scared dog but then realised i had a cardigan on so i would wrap that around me getting off the plane and no one would notice(if anyone commented at worse I would have just said id farted) and just leg to the nearest toilet in the airport to get cleaned up and no one else especially in our group would notice. About 10 minutes later one of the girls in our group who is quite loud roared, 'Who has let polly out of jail it fucking stinks on here' and started blaming the lads in our group who were denying it and my anxiety was through the roof. Daniel couldnt even look at me and within about 15-20 minutes our group were complaining with the smell and people infront of us kept calling staff over the smell and I just felt extremely uncomfortable and all i could think about was getting off the plane and getting to a toilet to get cleaned up and changed. As another 5 minutes passed a loud middle aged woman said, 'Who has Shit it stinks on here' and staff started looking around i thought i was going to have a heart attack so a female staff member came over i explained i had an accident when i passed out and she was nice and said it happens and asked if i needed assistance now, i said quietly i didnt want my friends to know and she said if i wait until the end of the flight i could get a wheelchair off the plane. Literally wanted the plane to crash was paranoid over the pong because there were comments off other passengers by the minutes then about 15 minutes later a little girl broke into tears crying about the smell and her mum was quite angry with staff and Daniel next to me wouldnt even look at me and was discreetly holding his nose, I was mortified thinking do I really smell that bad??!!??. As about about an hour passed the little boy infront of us vomited saying he couldnt take it anymore while his mum was quite aggressive with staff asking what they are going to do because a tramp is making her boy ill, i was shaking like a leaf and if everything never fell out of me earlier it probably would of at that moment. Again minutes later another woman asked 'Who keeps farting' and the loud girl in our group roared 'THATS NOT A FART LOVE SOMEONE HAS SHIT THEMSELVES' i was counting down the minutes until i could leave the plane with the longest 3 hours of my life ahead...for another hour there were just constant complaints over the smell and when i overheard a couple of my friends say 'I think thats Lucy' my heart sank. As the 4 hours passed and we landed the old lady in our aisle couldnt wait to get away and Daniel couldnt even look at me. As everyone got off even all of our group awkwardly ignored me and the staff came with the chair, as i stood up i noticed the seat was soiled and my skirt was caked in excrement it was lucky i was wearing tights otherwise it would have been everywhere i looked at Daniel and he was just looking the opposite way just awkwardly holding his breath even as lovely as the staff were they were trying to keep a brave face as even at this point the smell was making me ill. I took about 20 of the longest steps ever to the wheelchair and got taken away to get cleaned up. As i got sorted out i left the changing area to get on the mini bus with our group and there were just awkward faces and smiles from our group and the driver asked was i feeling better...they all knew what happened. On the hour ride home no one spoke a word and i could still smell poo i just looked out of the window but felt all eyes on me. As one by one people got dropped off me and 4 of the girls got dropped off at her house so 3 of us could get a cab, i went to her toilet to check was i okay and heared them all giggling downstairs, i just went into the hall, got my bags and left without telling anyone and went home for a bath and a cry. All my friends know, my crush has been put off me completely and im scared of it getting out to other people and have heard off no one for over a week and cant face anyone or even go back to work as 2 of our group i work with, what do i do?



My 2 cents, you got sick and if your friends do not understand they are not your friends, a real friend would have stood by you in your time of need. Go back to work you have lost nothing.


----------



## Doc

m1west said:


> My 2 cents, you got sick and if your friends do not understand they are not your friends, a real friend would have stood by you in your time of need. Go back to work you have lost nothing.


  Shit Happens.  The sooner you get back to your routine the better.  Real friends will understand, others don't matter.


----------



## tiredretired

I am NOT a grammar nazi, far from it actually, but please, in the future, please use shorter sentences, commas where needed and paragraphs so the story is more readable. 

Also, try to keep things concise.  I have ADHD and you totally lost me at about the third or fourth line.


----------



## mla2ofus

Same here, TR. I can't make heads or tails of something all jammed together like that.
Mike


----------



## Bannedjoe

I was going to offer to edit it for $10 so we could all read it, but apparently, some braved through it.

I are not one of them.


----------



## Doc

Honestly I could not brave my way through it but I sped read enough to get the gist of it.

I took a minute and broke it into paragraphs so others might make it through it.   

I have my doubts whether this is true.   I've never heard of anyone pooping their pants when sleeping.  Ever.   Maybe I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## mla2ofus

What little I read of it was making my BS meter creep awfully close to the red zone.
Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

mla2ofus said:


> What little I read of it was making my BS meter creep awfully close to the red zone.
> Mike



One of the things that can happen if you faint or lose consciousness is that you can lose control of your bladder or bowels.  I seem to remember that from first responder courses.  Maybe PG can help with more information.  She has more experience than anyone on the board.

What sets my alarm off is why would someone want to supply this information and ask for advice in their very first post on a board.  That's not "normal" behavior.  Nope!  It's a troll.  We'll never see Lucyloop, the super pooper, again.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> One of the things that can happen if you faint or lose consciousness is that you can lose control of your bladder or bowels.  I seem to remember that from first responder courses.  Maybe PG can help with more information.  She has more experience than anyone on the board.
> 
> What sets my alarm off is why would someone want to supply this information and ask for advice in their very first post on a board.  That's not "normal" behavior.  Nope!  It's a troll.  We'll never see Lucyloop, the super pooper, again.



I have issues with those that don't know the difference between passing out (losing consciousness) , and blacking out.
But I think you're right, Lucypoop is only going to be a faint fart from here on out.


----------



## Lucyloop

Doc said:


> So you have been back for a week and have not gone back to work?



Yes.  And to people on here making unsensitive comments you can understand why i dont but thanks for advice


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm thinking troll who posted story at 10:05pm UK time.


----------

